# Good bye to Snickers...



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dear Sweet SnickerDoodles, how I miss you...my cuddle buddy...
I am so sorry I didn't miss your symptoms earlier...maybe I could have saved you...
We think that you might have gotten one of my husband's blood pressure pills, or an Ibprofen pill...
You went down hill so fast...
Only eight years old...
Little Squeek, I miss you so much...
Gone 24 December 2018...


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sad. Sympathy. Beautiful little cat!

I was just thinking, "how could that happen?" when I remembered the other day finding a bloodpressure pill on the floor when I swept... So that's how that happens. I never even noticed a pill had dropped. 

Was your Little Squeek a rescued feral? (seeing the ear clip)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you Eldercat,
Snicker's ear was cropped due to a mistake at the time, I took her in...
She was the spitting image of her mama, that I was never able to trap...
I miss Snickers so much...she was a Special cuddler...
I just can't believe she's gone...
I have other kitties that cuddle, but not in the same way, that Snickers did...
I am heartbroken...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

One more picture of Snickers...
Snickers and Mr. Jazz, they were besties...when Mr. Jazz had to be put to sleep, because of cancer, I know Snickers missed him, now they are together again...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So very very sorry to hear of your beautiful Snicker's untimely death. We had a scare recently, when my Fitty knocked over my hubby's pill container that spilled his pills onto the floor and Fitty jumped down and gobbled one up. Fittty was off his food for a week and had severe diarrhea, but fortunately that was the extent of it. Things can happen sooo fast....we're trying to be more vigilant about pills now.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I"m so very sorry for your loss. Snickers must be so happy with Mr Jazz again and snuggling over the bridge. My deepest sympathies, I know exactly what you mean by missing those special cuddles.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sharon, I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you.

((Hugs))

Judy


----------

